# how much are Demijohns worth?



## div2roty (Apr 21, 2009)

On Ebay I've seen some pretty big differences in the sale prices on these types of demijohns from $75-150.  Most of the time the color is pretty similar.  Is this just a case of auction prices varying or am I missing something?  What do they normally go for at a show?  Here is the one I have.


----------



## div2roty (Apr 21, 2009)

It is 18 inches tall.


----------



## div2roty (Apr 21, 2009)

pontil bottom


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 21, 2009)

That's a mighty nice one you've got there.  The pontiled ones are definitely more desirable.  For value I'd say about $80,  give or take $20.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 21, 2009)

color makes a big difference,  most common are aqua, amber , and olive green.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 21, 2009)

From what I can see, it boils down to color, crudity, size, and shape. But color and crudity seem to rule. I guess it's like any other bottle.


----------



## Dean (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Matt,
 I agree with the others that color, crudeness and condition cause the big variance in prices.  I have owned and sold several over the years and that has held true all the time.

 Have a great day,
 Dean


----------



## div2roty (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, that pretty reaffirms what I already thought.  I put $75 on the demijohn, which I guess I'll leave as the price.  I probably just won't give a big discount.  Auctions often are very inconsistent and I'm sure that is what I've seen with demis on ebay.  The range I've seen have all been for similar colors to the one I pictured.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi div2rity;  I probably have had 30 or 40 demijohns and I just recently bought another.  The value of them runs all over the place.  The glass color, the glass source, the characteristics of the making process is the most important to me.  The value covers a big spectrum.  These containers have been made freeformed, blown in clay molds, blown in wooden molds, blown in cast iron molds.  I would place yours in the 45 to 75  $ range, but every collector goes for things like this for a reason.  I recently bought one on eBay for $ 130 and I can hardly wait for it to get here.  I let the bottle tell me how it was made.  It may well end up being my oldest one.
 If yours could be traced by color to an early glass house, that gives another reason for price difference.  
 I know that is not much help.  But that is the way bottles are.  It depends on how bad the buyer wants it.  You can't always count its value until you have sold it.
 RED Matthews


----------

